# A few from Jones Co.



## Glenn Ryan (Nov 11, 2014)

Been a good year so far in Jones Co. Some good ones have been taken. Great members !

We have taken 10 bucks (7pt or better) so far, including a huge 16pt, several big 9pts and a couple of 8pts. Here are a few of them.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 11, 2014)

Some really good deer taken this year! Good stuff!


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Nov 11, 2014)

*One more pic*

Here is a heavy horned 8 pt as well that was taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like you all are having a great year!  Congrats and thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## jlayneii (Nov 15, 2014)

Great bucks!


----------



## bigelow (Nov 17, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Nov 26, 2014)

*Jones Co.*

We had 2 more good ones taken last weekend. A 9pt on 11/22/14 and this nice 8pt taken in the afternoon by my good friend and co-worker Chris. Awesome!!!


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice


----------

